# How it used to be . . .



## GWRdriver (Nov 30, 2009)

This is a photo of a British model engineers's proverbial "garden shed" workshop of about 1890. I am always amazed at the amount and complexity of work that was done in simple workshops like this using the most basic tools. Things to be noted, from left to right, a window wall for good light, a small bench vise, the treadle lathe, a bench drilling machine, and under the bench a parafin (kerosene) heater. It's interesting to note that both models in the picture, a "Single" locomotive under the bench and vertical engine, have components which would be too large to have been finished on the machines in the picture so if they were built in this workshop some of the work had to have been done by hand, ie, chisels and files.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 30, 2009)

Home some things haven't changed (e.g. size of workspace) and how some have !!

Neat time capsule


----------



## vlmarshall (Nov 30, 2009)

Interesting photo, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## GWRdriver (Nov 30, 2009)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> Home some things haven't changed (e.g. size of workspace)


My first "workshop" was one side of a storage closet, enough for a 24" x 36" workbench ( . . . umm, a shelf actually) and anything I could stuff over or under it. The Ex reserved the other half, but I built the frame for a 7.5"ga 4-4-0 in it. We do the best we can with what we've got.


----------



## steamer (Nov 30, 2009)

My first shop was a closet in an apartment.  I had a AA109 lathe and a mill I built from junk....but it was mine!

I've come a long way since, but I do remember fondly.


Dave


----------

